# Casting in Charlotte



## dumdrum (Oct 24, 2010)

Anybpdy know any good places in charlotte to practice..kinda new to area ....


----------



## CarolinaChuck (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome to the Piedmont...sorry, not much flat open ground around here. I live in Concord and I'll shoot you a PM and see if we can not find you some usable ground up this way.

CC


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

As CarolinaChuck said, it is very hard to find a good spot to practice around here. If anyone does have a prime location, I would love to get a group together from time to time. In the meantime, keep an eye out for Hookedup to put together something in Hickory from time to time. Not too far, and these guys are really good people.


----------



## March Hare (Jan 19, 2012)

After I respooled a new line, I went down to the elementary school here around diner time when no one was around. The parking lot in the back where the busses park is wide open.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

You guys are more than welcome to caravan to Linden for a day of casting and general BS. (Racewire20 can show you the way, LOL)


----------



## Diamondeyes (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey guys, i live in Mooresville and have a couple places in Charlotte and surrounding that i go.Ya'll let me know when you want to get together.

Thanks
John Snell


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

There are a couple areas that I cast but they are public so you have to fight with the public. Both are on the north side of town. You get about 200yrds of open space which is plenty for me (I max out about 450 right now) PM me and I will try to tell you where they are but I only know the directions. I would also be up for some casting but would have to be fridays as I work all weekend. Let me know.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Robert,I wish you were a little closer. I am going to try and get that way soon though.

Hey John, I live down in Waxhaw. Any time your gonna hit the field shoot me a pm. I'd like opportunity to get back at it.


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

i live out in monroe and have plenty of farm land around me to cast. It is ok now to cast because its not growing season, but lots of the fields hold a lot of water and are usually pretty wet.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yea, that's the problem. Pleanty of space, just hard to find flat groomed areas without structures or power lines. We'll have to get up together.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Let me know if you get together, I will drive


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I just landed two more places to cast. One in Huntersville, one in the University area. Again, if anyone want to cast on a friday give me a holler!


----------

